# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Pen and paper map section?

## krostatina

This probably has been discussed before or you'll tell me that there is in fact a dedicated section in the forum and I just failed to find it, but I am mainly interested in the traditional medium and it's a little frustrating when I want to engage specifically with people that works in pen and paper and I have to try to sift through all the maps or put a random key in the search and hope for the best. There are some very good traditional artists in here, some exclusively and other that have it as a complementary tool in their basket, but I wonder if it would be too much trouble to add a section dedicated to discussing nondigital mediums and showcasing nondigital carthography. Even a pinned thread to start would be appreciated I think.

----------


## Redrobes

Thats a very good idea and I'll bring that up on the leaders discussions and see what everyone thinks.

You can split a map by how it was made and what it is about. The forums at present split by what the map is about probably because in the early days I think people were interested in getting maps for their role playing activities and wanted to look for something specific for their next encounter.

But it is fair to say that the mapping on the guild has morphed a bit and now a higher percentage of the maps are really predominantly artistic creations that show a town or landscape and the purpose of the piece is to display, show on the wall, or an illustration rather than to use in game or for reference in some way. Some are a specialized form of lanscape painting.

The guild has always had a lot of discussion about techniques and so I think an area dedicated to the hand drawn process would be useful. We have had a "Group" for this kind of thing...

https://www.cartographersguild.com/group.php?groupid=11

...but people dont usually join up to groups or post a lot of activity in them.

----------


## Domino44

I also think this is a great idea, I make a lot of traditional maps and would love a section for just traditional maps!

----------


## UnstableGunEnthusiast

As someone who solely makes maps in the traditional medium, I second this idea.

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

I'm all for it!
I need a section like this.  :Smile:  Exchange of experience in one place, possibility to suspect techniques used by others, etc.

----------


## Ukhsen Khaan

It would be really useful to have a separate section for hand drawn maps. Traditional handmade maps have a special feel to them.
Stained paper and a micron pen, pure nostalgia!

----------


## Redrobes

Thankyou everyone for your posts indicating that you would like the forum. After some discussion there was some mixed feelings about it but we have decided to add a new forum. It is a sub forum under the general mapping one.

https://www.cartographersguild.com/f...play.php?f=110

The issue raised was what happens if you draw a pen and paper map of a castle ? Should it be in the Buildings section or pen and paper section. Well the forum is for you to decide where you want the most appropriate responses for your map and posts. But I think you were correct in that there was no dedicated place to talk about pen and paper techniques and these can get lost in a sea of other topics.

I think the old "Group" for paper and pen can be archived now so there is no point in joining up to that any more. It lacked any activity anyway.

----------


## krostatina

Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## Redrobes

After some more discussion the forum has moved again and been put on the main page under the map making section. Its next to the software section so you can discuss the traditional / pen paper stuff or go to the other for completely digital discussions. I hope that by having it has a front page forum that it will be seen by more people and used more.

----------

